
Lisp.jl: A Clojure-like Lisp syntax for julia - leephillips
https://github.com/swadey/Lisp.jl
======
spdegabrielle
Why won't lisp syntax _just go away_?

~~~
nickhuh
Because a lot of people really like it. One of the really cool things about
lisp syntax is that it exposes the programs abstract syntax tree, making
manipulating the program itself easier. It really appeals to a certain way of
thinking about programs, and sure it's not how everyone thinks about them out
how people should all the time, but it's a great tool to have on your box.

